# Thomson Trade?



## cleverendeavor (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey All,

I recently acquired a Thomson Masterpiece, brand new, 28.0 x 240mm seatpost in silver. It's the wrong size for my current project.

Willing to trade for a 28.6mm seatpost of equal quality and condition, MTB parts, or cash. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hope you made some craigslist cash or something for this... but btw of all places, amazon seems to have decent Thomson selection and prices, and I mean actual amazon with free shipping eligibility, not just 3rd party vendors using their site.


----------



## cleverendeavor (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, I still have the post. Ended up buying a shim so I could temporarily use a 27.2 post on my frame that takes 28.6.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are still in the market, orion cycles [email protected] has good Thomson prices.


----------

